# Huge doe a week past her due date



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

My Nubian Rhonda is a large doe and a huge milk producer. Last season she had quads and they weighed 10lbs, 9lbs, 8lbs and 7lbs. She was huge last year before she kidded and I swear she is bigger this year! Which is why I can't believe she is so far past her due date! Today is 155 and if she doesn't kid by end of day I will be surprised?! Here are a few pics of her over the last month. I need to take one of her today as well. Excited and alittle nervous about how many and how big these kids will be! She is so miserable and can hardly get around


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's huge! Hope she doesn't wait much longer!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

WOW poor girl I hope she kids soon!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Here are pics from just now and still no sign she is going into labor!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, she is huge!!!!! :shocked: 

Was she running with the buck? She could've had a five day heat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

No she was bred with him on Dec 4th and was only in with him for about 5 min while I watched him breed her


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

that hair does not look soft, she needs copper. good luck on the kidding hope all goes well!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is big!  I can't wait to see how many kids she's got in there! How old is she?


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

She is 5 years old and this is her 4th kidding 

And she did get copper bolused a few months ago but she is pretty due for more.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If you're worried about her, you can lute her.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Holy Crap! Poor girl! I'm pulling for a very soon delivery!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

She is in labor!! Will update a soon as she delivers her litter! Lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

yay!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yippee!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Huzza!! Can't wait to hear how many she has!!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well shockingly she only had triplets! 2 girls and a boy. The buckling weighed 9lb 12oz, doelings at 8lb 10oz and 7lb 8oz. So all good size but she wasn't quite as big last year and had huge quads so she must be fat


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!! She looked bigger than trips, but I guess almost 28 lbs of baby is a lot!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes last year she had 35lbs worth of babies


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Eek, poor doe. Do you know how much she weighs? I wonder what percent of her body weight that is :shocked:


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Idk how much she weighs but she is my biggest doe for sure!! And her udder is huge! Lopsided after last year but still heavy and huge!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats. .


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

:fireworks: Congrats x 3!!!! So glad the waiting is over and she had some pretty babies for you!!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Awe!! Congrats, they are adorable!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so cute! Which one is the buckling?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

They are beautiful


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry haven't had a chance to get on here today The buckling is the one on the right. He is black with red legs and big white spot on head They are all doing great and getting active!

Mom's udder use to be big and beautiful but now that she is older for some reason she has a very lopsided udder. But it's like her left half over compensates for the right side which doesn't produce as much milk any more. The left side is as big as a lot of my other does entire udder is!! This pic doesn't quite show how huge it is!! But you get the idea


----------

